# Hello from MI



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from PSU state college pa


----------



## Bmassie95 (Aug 31, 2017)

Welcome from a fellow new member!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Kdugenske.


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## Eg0rd0n (Nov 20, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## H. R. Pearson (Dec 27, 2017)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk from NE


----------



## Jq2 (May 24, 2017)

Welcone to at


----------



## Buckvoodoo (Jul 22, 2014)

where you at in the mitten?


----------



## Outdoormatt (Nov 25, 2021)

Welcome...Ohio guy here


----------



## DPNW (Dec 20, 2021)

Welcome, OR here, also trying to get into some elk next year


----------



## jlfahl92 (10 mo ago)

Welcome!


----------



## Zachmik0 (9 mo ago)

Welcome! Where ya from in MI? I live up near TC


----------



## rudolphred (8 mo ago)

Hola from CO


----------



## EZROD32 (Dec 30, 2015)

Welcome from Kansas!


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## GameOver1 (Jan 30, 2016)

Welcome from GA


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Welcome from Tn, lived all over the lower peninsula growing up!


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------

